# Granny gear -- when to use?



## lcecere (Dec 19, 2009)

Started riding a lot last year and by mid season I was in good enough shape not to go down to my granny gear. Even on tough climbs I would tough it out and not switch down to the small ring. I should also mention I live in Central Vermont so there are plenty of climbs.

A couple of weeks ago I was speaking with a much more experienced rider about a lunch time climb which he recommended. I told I got to the top, it was tough and I was beyond winded when I got to the top of this 1.5 mile climb, but no granny gear. He asked why not?

Told me it would be easier on my bike and my knee (I had knee surgery a couple of years ago which is how I switch from running to biking). Well Tuesday I did the same ride and early in the climb I switched to my small ring up front and yes it was still a hard climb, but I made it up faster and still had something in the tank.

I heard so many different opinions on this, but is it just a macho thing not to switch or am I cutting my work out short by lowering the gear?

thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lcecere said:


> Started riding a lot last year and by mid season I was in good enough shape not to go down to my granny gear. Even on tough climbs I would tough it out and not switch down to the small ring. I should also mention I live in Central Vermont so there are plenty of climbs.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was speaking with a much more experienced rider about a lunch time climb which he recommended. I told I got to the top, it was tough and I was beyond winded when I got to the top of this 1.5 mile climb, but no granny gear. He asked why not?
> 
> ...


Unless you're up for knee replacements (and yes, that _is _an extreme example), save the two you have and use the gear that's appropriate for your fitness and the terrain. If you don't already own one, get a computer with cadence and stay above 70 if at all possible. Trust me on this one, doing so will save the knees. 

There are many areas of opinion on all things cycling related, but this is not one. Maintaining too low cadence increases the odds of incurring an injury.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

lcecere said:


> I heard so many different opinions on this, but is it just a macho thing not to switch or am I cutting my work out short by lowering the gear?
> 
> thanks


Not putting it on the bike "because I don't need it" could be a macho thing but I've never heard of anyone dumb enough to not use a gear they have if it would help.

Actually you're cutting your workout short by toughing it out up the hills. Leg speed/fast twitch muscles should be developed also, and if you tough it out with low cadence you probably need to coast a bit coming down the other side but the guy/gal that spun higher cadence up the hill has enough left in the tank to pedal down the other side. It might not make much difference in the short term but talk to me 60 miles later. There is a time and place for low gears (harder ones) up hill but generally that is for standing up and getting over the hump, so to speak, not long drawn out climbs in the saddle.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Your gears are there so you can change them to maintain your ideal cadence. If you were beyond winded, you probably should have been in a lighter gear. I'm a light weight racer and in good shape, but I still end up in granny gear on a steep enough climb, albeit generally at a higher cadence. 

Nonetheless, it sounds like you probably aren't measuring your cadence. If you're a beginner, pedaling at a higher cadence in a lower gear will make you faster and improve endurance greatly. It's also much easier on the back and knees. 

Speaking of your knees, be sure your bike is fitted to make sure it's as joint friendly as possible. A properly fitted bike is pretty joint friendly. An improperly fitted bike can cause nothing but pain and not in the sense of "no pain, no gain." Saddle sore and tendinitis never made anyone stronger or faster.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont think there's anything intrinsically wrong with griding out the huge gears if that's what you want to do...generally the the lower cadence in the more difficult gear might promote muscle strength, or the development of the slow twitch fibers in the legs' large muscle groups, while the higher cadence will probably have a greater aerobic benefit. To an extent, its all relative and depends on what your goals for the respective exertion period are. if the goal, for example, is to get to the top of the hill quickly and efficiently, at a relatively high cadence and without overly taxing the big muscle groups, then the smaller ring in front might be best. alternatively, if you want to grind it out and feel like you are making the big muscles in your leg work harder and longer, use the small ring in the rear. 

i guess my point is that relative ease of pedaling isn't necessarily the best, for all riders, and at all points. some guys just love to grind it out, makes them feel better, or they get so winded at high cadence that they feel more comfortable up out of the saddle, grinding hard and far away from grandma. whatever. if you are not planning on racing or having to develop a high level of technical skill, hey, if it feels good, do it. just be aware that there are other gears on the bike that will give you a different experience in pedaling, rhytym and cadence. if you like, try em on for size, and see how they fit your goals for recreation, fitness, or competition....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You can ride at whatever cadence you want, but if it's a group ride, they may not want to wait. I don't mean to come off as a know it all, but I don't know any serious riders who grind it out. I see it on MUTs and the occasional ride where there are people who ride 1-2x a year, but 70-80rpm+ seems to be the mark of a real cyclist.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Intrinsically wrong*



easyridernyc said:


> i dont think there's anything intrinsically wrong with griding out the huge gears if that's what you want to do.


Actually, yes there is. As noted elsewhere in this thread, that is a path to knee injury for many people.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

granny gears.... why not call em " man I cant make this hill with my knees intact?" gears... I rarely ever use my "granny gear" combo, but there have been days where I am so thankful that i have one. Cycling, despite what most on this board may say, is a sport of individual effort against a previous accomplishment made by yourself. I have climbed excessive hills without granny and felt great. A week later, on the same hill, I _needed_ granny to get me to the top. 

RIde to ride, shift when you need to, and be better than you were yesterday. Thats how you ride.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

In my experience. When I first started riding I used my granny gear (32t?) waaaay too much. Everytime I saw a hill I'd shift into it and wonder why I got passed. As time passes your legs will get stronger and you'll wanna go faster up the hills. You'll naturally switch to a taller gear. If your knees hurt after your ride, your gear was too high. Soreness in your quads is fine, good even. There is no such thing as good knee pain.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I just got my road bike and I considered it a plus to have a triple for climbing those real steep hills around here. I'm an mtb guy mostly, and I'm used to having it to spin on those steep pitches. It's better than out of the saddle climbing for 5 min at 50 rpms!!!

The weight penalty sucks, but I will take the triple right now to keep my knees happy.

If I got a double crankset, I was going to put my back up mtb X.9 derailleur on it, something around a 12-30 cassette and use that for the steep climbs.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If my cadence drops below 60 I am going to the granny. Simple as that.

Starting Saturday I will be riding 4 consecutive days, totalling 320 miles and 28,000 feet of climb. In that case I will use my granny to aid endurance. Yes, there will be plenty of times where I could push a harder gear, but why get your legs all loaded up with lactic acid on day 1.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

There ARE people out there who will tell you that you're a wuss for using the granny...in fact, they might even tell you that you're a wuss for even having the granny on your bike. Who cares: ride the gear you need to ride!

When I switched from a standard double to a compact double a few years back, I thought I was wussing out but in fact I became a better climber: suddenly I was able to keep my legs turning all the way up a long climb at a decent cadence _and_ speed, instead of hauling a$$ for a while but then bottoming out in my old lowest gear (39x25) with a lot of climb left and then turning 50 horrible rpms the rest of the way, followed by lost time on the descent while I got my wind back. Best thing I ever did in terms of equipment...

.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Ride the gear that is appropriate to the effort and your fitness at all times.

Why increase the stress to your body. A hard climb is a hard climb. I've test this many times on tough hills. My heart rate is the same at the top regardless of the gearing I use most times. My legs on the other hand are a different story. Fast and easy wins for me.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

Last Tues I tried to spend more time on my 39t and get my heart rate up a bit more. Well, on Wed morning my knees hurt for the first time. Guess what? Today (Thurs) I am not going to avoid my 30t anymore! 

Also something to note is that the "granny" does not mean blowing out all the way down to the 30/27 or 30/25 ratio. As mentioned above, select the rear gear for a cadence that won't stress your knees.

edit: Another suggestion may be to go to your 30t before you have run all the way out of your 39t and have already bogged down. Basically, get to you 30t earlier in anticipation and spin the 3-4 smaller cogs before you get to the last big one... if you still need it. In short, there are other gears for the 30t other than just the 25/27t.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

ziscwg said:


> If I got a double crankset, I was going to put my back up mtb X.9 derailleur on it, something around a 12-30 cassette and use that for the steep climbs.


When I moved out of the flat city into the hilly country, first thing I did to my std double was slap on an XTR derailer and a 12-34 gearset! I doubt if we are the first to do this either.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The lower gears aren't just for hills. A 20kt headwind feels just like a 15 degree hill and you can benefit from choosing the lower gear.

Once you are past 29 years of age, the entire game is retention of what you've got. Make the machine work, not your knees.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Bentwrench said:


> When I moved out of the flat city into the hilly country, first thing I did to my std double was slap on an XTR derailer and a 12-34 gearset! I doubt if we are the first to do this either.


Nope, we are not alone. One of guys at the LBS that I was looking at a bike from said they would do that to get so good climbing gears for me. I got the impression he had done that a number of times.


----------

